# Hand saw handle



## almost13ranch (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a saw that belongs to our horse club that's missing a handle. It's stamped on the blade Oregon Cutting Systems and a patent #. The club would like to find a wooden replacement. Anyone have an idea where I might find one?

View attachment 279703
View attachment 279704


----------



## BluntForgedEdge (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't know much about these in particular, but there's two online places that may be worth contacting:

*Traditional Woodworker*

*Bad Axe Tool Works*

Hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## almost13ranch (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks! I emailed them both, maybe they can help.


----------

